# White Smoke Oil Cap



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's called engine blowby. Even new engines have it. 

It's the job of the pcv to recirculate that blowby in to the combustion chamber to burn up. Rather then just plain release in to the atmosphere.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

2014 CTD w/105K.

Mine has always smoked upon removal of oil cap, even back when I bought it used at 65K. 

Seems to be normal, car runs like new (even better than new after shedding a few lbs on the OZ “diet plan”).


----------

